# need help 2.0 8v mk3 cam install



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

if any one could help it would be greatly appreciated i just installed a tt 268 cam from ngp and i was wondering if there is anything else i need to do to compensate for the bigger cam?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

what do you mean?

did u put the timing belt on make sure the roater was set and time it grease the cam turn it over by hand 2x make sure its all correct?
put it back together 100% and fire it off

:beer:


----------



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

yes but it wants to keep flooding out does the ignition timing need to be advanced?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

double check something didn't get left unplugged like coolant tem air intake temp tps maf o2 and both your vac from your manifold to the fpr, 

your ignition timing can not be advanced manually if you have a obd1 distributor but make sure the roater is pointing at the notch with the cap off when you check your timing.

is this a stock car no other mods? it ran 100% then you did cam and now it floods?


----------



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

everything is plugged in and it's got a cap on it it's got headers muffler and an intake in it and ran great before other than a misfire code on cylinder on which was unnoticeable


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

sounds like your dist or cam timing


----------



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

i just messed with the cap and it's running smoother just have to take it for a test run i'll let you know how it went thanks for the help


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

its gotta be something simple, and im pretty sure timing isnt adjustible, i think that particular engine has a pinned dizzy. and wont rotate for any advance.


----------



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

well theres a bolt on it that once you loosen it the distributer will rotate but now the tach and speedo don't work but worked fine before


----------



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

so this cam is suppose to be just a bolt in?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Im not sure what your messing with but obd1 and 2 distributors (93-99) do not move as in can not be advanced or retarded manually unless it has been altered for some reason. the VSS in the transmission runs you tach and speed make sure its plugged in and working.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

why havent you called TT and asked them? they built the cam, they would know EXACTLY what it needs. i think you are supposed to run bigger springs in any 2.0 with a bigger cam tho. call Techtonics if you need to, they will have all the answers.


----------



## 96trekjetta (Jun 20, 2010)

they have been closed for the holiday but thanks for the help guys will let you know what happens when i give them a call


----------

